# Visiting Mr Happy.



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

it's important to guard against hypothermia


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

The Fishin' Musician said:


>


did the fish run away??


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

haha, hilarious map.i think i will stay clear of that point. im pissed my night fishing charter was cancelled due to apparent bad weather, so im sitting in the hotel in darwin doing jack. this town is pretty dead on a saturday night


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

mingle said:


> I think that's part of the *kink*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed it for you.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah thats cool, we can do an 8.30 kickoff,
ill tell the chef to hold your table


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

patwah said:


> $11 rissoles, thats the shit right there


Look at all the stuff that comes with it too!! i come for the rissoles, but i stay for the sweet potato mash


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

SurfanFish said:


> No braised emu?


Well, Chris is coming & the island is stocked with deer......


----------

